# Birch wood any good for carving



## Ax-man

Our burn pile is getting to the point where it will have to be burned soon. Is Birch worth the effort to move them out of the pile and use them for carving?? They are not bad looking logs,straight with very few knots in them. If it makes any difference these logs are River Birch.


----------



## twoclones

The first time I carved birch, I thought something was wrong with my chain. Sharpening and checking the rakers did not help  It's pretty when sanded smooth but it's hard! 

If you decide to carve it, cutting your rakers lower will make the saw chatter and hop


----------



## Ax-man

Thanks TC, I would have expected just the opposite. How does the wood hold up after it is cut. Does it crack open easily after it has been cut???


----------



## twoclones

Ax-man said:


> How does the wood hold up after it is cut. Does it crack open easily after it has been cut???



I honestly cannot say because my pieces sold fairly quickly. I can tell you that when left out in the desert sun, it cracks pretty good but not as badly as cedar.


----------



## rarefish383

I have 5 White Birch planks about 28-30" wide that I cut about a year ago and they have not checked at all. I did paint the ends with Anchor Seal. They are some of the prettiest planks I've milled so far. I plan on making a mortise and tenon coffee table out of them, Joe.


----------

